# Homemade Lip scrub



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

anyone have any ideas on making a homemade lipscrub ? 

my lips have been so flakey lately and I used to have this lip scrub from mary kay ..(the only mary kay thing i liked lol ) but no longer have it.

I put on my lipstick and I hate that i see little chunks of dead skin on the lips and it looks horrible !!!! grrr ..wrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyy do i have chapped lips =( 

any suggestions or products would be most welcome ... eventually I will buy a pre made lip scrub from like smashbox or philosphy to try them ..but atm im on a budget ..so any homemade ideas are most welcome.


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2007)

apply vaseline...i have the same problem and that works for me


----------



## iLust (May 13, 2007)

I had the same problem and found this. I tried it and it works pretty well.

LIP SCRUB RECIPE

Ingredients


1 teaspoon of honey
1 teaspoon of baking soda
Olive oil
Mix honey and baking ingredients until the mass resembles a paste. 
Apply the mix on your lips and leave it on for a couple of minutes. 
Gently rub the lips.
Wash of with luke warm water

Let the lips dry out and then apply olive oil. It will help the lips hydrate.

There is also a recipe that is very simple, too. Apply unsalted butter on your lips ocassionally. That's it. It has the same effect as the olive oil.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iLust* 

 
_I had the same problem and found this. I tried it and it works pretty well.

LIP SCRUB RECIPE

Ingredients


1 teaspoon of honey
1 teaspoon of baking soda
Olive oil
Mix honey and baking ingredients until the mass resembles a paste. 
Apply the mix on your lips and leave it on for a couple of minutes. 
Gently rub the lips.
Wash of with luke warm water

Let the lips dry out and then apply olive oil. It will help the lips hydrate.

There is also a recipe that is very simple, too. Apply unsalted butter on your lips ocassionally. That's it. It has the same effect as the olive oil._

 

thank you gonna try this right now ..as i have all the ingredients lol ..


----------



## iLust (May 14, 2007)

no prob, let me know if it works for you


----------



## knoxydoll (May 14, 2007)

You can use a sugar scrub too. Just mix some coarse sugar with a tiny amount of water. It should be like a big squishy mass of sugar. I like to mix regular sugar with some brown. You can use this anywear on the body and it tastes delicious too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 14, 2007)

Toothbrush and vaseline works great!


----------



## xiahe (May 14, 2007)

the toothbrush & vaseline works wonders, or you can also try some sort of sugar scrub recipe for your lips...

If you want to buy something, C.O. bigelow makes a nice lip exfoliant (it's like ~$5-$7) that's sugary and minty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (you can buy @ Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

rub ur lips with a wet washcloth and then use chapstick afterwards


----------



## lotus (May 21, 2007)

i generally get dry lips during winter and i find it hard wearing lipgloss or lipstick and having the flakies on my lips. here's a few things i do and they all work for me, hopefully you'll find something that'll work for you!
- i use various oils (olive oil, jojoba oil, sweet almond oil or vitamin e gel capsules) and apply either one on my lips, i like to go a little over the lip line too. i like doing this at night before going to bed and when i wake, i get a washcloth, wet a spot and gently rub that over my lips to scrub off the flakies. when that's done, i apply a lip balm or better yet, one of the oils. the best thing about this? it's not a fancy-shmancy lip treatment and it's real cheap! 

- this is on the other hand is a bit expensive, but i use the lipfusion lip treatment and leave that on overnight or for at least an hour, then i get a washcloth and rub off the dead skin. this works great, but their lip stuff is expensive, but hey, it's lipgloss, you can obviously wear it for other things other than for this. i like using their lip products, but i don't find them to "plump" my lips. my lips are already plump, so i don't really buy products that claim they'll make them bigger. i already love my lips!

- instead of buying lip scrubs, i make my own!
in a small bowl or jar, i use one of the oils from above and add a touch of brown sugar to make a paste that resembles coarse wet sand. if your lips are real dry, i add a touch more oil. apply onto the lips and scrub gently, i like to smile widely kinda stretching the lips. this makes it a bit easier to exfoliate the lips rather than having the lips in a relaxed position. anyways, scrub until the dry flakies are soft and coming off the lips. i don't know why, but i like to leave the mixture on my lips for a couple minutes after scrubbing. gently rinse off the sugar scrub and apply some more oil onto the lips to hydrate and moisturize the lip or apply your favorite balm. be real careful not to scrub too hard when using any kind of scrub on the lips, especially when your lips are super dry and chapped. if you exfoliate too much, it can burn your lips or even crack your lips which will bleed a bit. i'm sure you don't want that! i have some other great recipes for other lip scrubs and some balms too, i'll post that later if you want.

the best thing is to keep moisturizing your lips with a balm or a moisturizing lipgloss/lipstick. i even like to apply some kind of oil, either one of the listed above, overnight, this will keep them hydrated to avoid dry lips. also, while i'm applying my makeup in the morning, i keep the oils on my lips. sometimes i'll apply lipstick over that or blot off with a tissue and apply some gloss. also, i like wearing balms with spf in the morning. afterall, the protection is great in the long run! treat your lips well, good luck!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

coconut oil and sugar! 

smells great and makes ur lips super-soft!


----------



## bella_and_divin (Jan 27, 2009)

mix chapstick and sugar you can add some carmex in too or vaseline. The sugar expoliates your lips and you get the perfect soft lips ready for your fave lipstick or gloss!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried this with Vaseline and loved it! I used to use olive or canola oil but it would end up too runny, so this is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 20, 2009)

I notice Lotus hasn't been active in quite some time and I've just now found her wonderful recommendations on a homemade lip scrub. Would those recipes still be a good idea, or does anyone else have other suggestions? I was thinking of trying the sweet almond oil with brown sugar. I've been reading some pretty bad reviews on most pre-made lip exfoliants.


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

I second C.O. bigelow!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 21, 2009)

I use blistex night therapy and I squeeze some out then add some coarse sugar (like brown sugar)... I just rub it on... leave it for 2-3 minutes and rinse it off with a warm damp washcloth to exfoliate and concentrate on the corner or my mouth where the dryness really shows up.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I use blistex night therapy and I squeeze some out then add some coarse sugar (like brown sugar)... I just rub it on... leave it for 2-3 minutes and rinse it off with a warm damp washcloth to exfoliate and concentrate on the corner or my mouth where the dryness really shows up._

 

Ooo, that sounds even simpler, I might try that, thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the oil thing still sounds interesting and creative.


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 2, 2009)

-Vaseline with a toothbrush and scrub your lips

-Apply sugar to the lips and scrub with your finger.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 2, 2009)

i put on carmex before i scrub my lips because for some reason it makes me lips peel where there is dead skin and then use a mix of brown sugar/sugar and olive oil 2x's a week or i use tarte's frxtion


----------



## yaideriz (Apr 13, 2012)

The best lip sugar scrub is eucerin mix with white sugar make sure to mix till is paste consistancy put it on your lips rub on circular motion for about 1 minute then wipe off follow after with your favorite lipbalm,gloss or lip stick your lips will feel baby soft hope this works for you


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 13, 2012)

xiahe said:


> If you want to buy something, C.O. bigelow makes a nice lip exfoliant (it's like ~$5-$7) that's sugary and minty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I second this recommendation! Usually I will just use the toothbrush to exfoliate and that works fine, but for a little something extra I absolutely love the C.O. Bigelow Mint Lip Scrub. It smells great and makes your lips so soft. For around $5, you can't beat it. I just tried the cult favorite Sara Happ Lip Scrub and was SO disappointed! C.O. Bigelow is so much better for so much cheaper.


----------



## Christinaann5 (Apr 13, 2012)

Great answer! i have always had really dry and flaky lips- esp when my allergies are flaring up! I have had allergy problems since i was a child and went undiagnosed with constant strep throat and tonsilitis and just plan being sick all the time... and i also grind my teeth which means i end up snoring (with having year round allergies & sickness my mouth is open at night which means dry lips with the constant air on my lips) So it may be a misdiagnosis on my part since it could be my diet or genetics, who knows, who cares but i have never found anything that works. I have also been using Carmex for years since it was the only thing that hydrated or at least "provided relief" to my lips but over the years i have come to the realization that maybe Carmex is addictive & may be making my lips worse in the end since i always have to apply the Carmex all day long- so i have tried your suggestions & my lips are perfect but pretty dang great- i can actually wear a lipgloss & hopefully soon, lipstick! i could never do it before since they always looked horrible! so THANKS SO VERY MUCH!!


----------



## ITS ME (Oct 17, 2012)

Try the 'Lush' lip scrub it comes in a chocolate,Vanilla flavour a bubblegum flavour and one more. i found this at Lush in Karrinyup shopping centre, Perth, WA, Australia


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 17, 2012)

yess.. i make chocolate sugar scrub at home.. and my lips lovee it..
  	I mix a small amount of Body Shop chocolate lip balm with sugar, and then rub my lips with it.. its a must-try lip scrub.. delicious.. sweet.. sexy and above all my lips love itt!!!


----------



## claire87john (Feb 13, 2013)

White or brown sugar will work for this sweet recipe. In a lidded plastic bowl, mix 2 tablespoons of sugar with ½ teaspoon of olive oil. Dip your finger in the mix and rub it on your lips for about 10 to 15 seconds. Rinse the scrub off with warm water and follow up your treatment with petroleum jelly. Pop the lid on a plastic bowl and stash it in the refrigerator until you are ready to use it again.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

bump bump. Any new recipes?


----------

